# Wine Rack



## manbuckwal (Jan 1, 2013)

Will hold 30 bottles . 
[attachment=15553]


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't see 30 bottles !!!! Now I get it. Everytime you take a bottle off the rack you find wood. But when the bottles empty you can't remember where you got it.  What kind of curly wood is that ?


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 1, 2013)

I reconize that Hydrent wrench too.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 1, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> I don't see 30 bottles !!!! Now I get it. Everytime you take a bottle off the rack you find wood. But when the bottles empty you can't remember where you got it.  What kind of curly wood is that ?



Birch . U r onto my methods !!!! lol


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 1, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> I reconize that Hydrent wrench too.


 Yep ! Tools of the trade


----------



## longbeard (Jan 1, 2013)

:wacko1: oh that is purty
My wife and i are just now kinda, sorta, (more her than me ) buying wine.
Thats why i getting a good bit of wood for BS. 
I really like that, looks great, great looking wood also.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 2, 2013)

longbeard said:


> :wacko1: oh that is purty
> My wife and i are just now kinda, sorta, (more her than me ) buying wine.
> Thats why i getting a good bit of wood for BS.
> I really like that, looks great, great looking wood also.


Thanks !!! got the general design idea by trying to buy one online. Wine is GOOD


----------



## longbeard (Jan 2, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> > :wacko1: oh that is purty
> ...


----------

